# Hedgecoe frame within a frame project



## jcdeboever (Feb 11, 2017)

Hedgcoe talked about utilizing frames within a frame to add interest into your photography. Not very many opportunities but if you set out with that goal in mind, you would be surprised at what is available anywhere. With this project at the forefront or main goal today, I was shocked at the opportunity that was present in my walk through Oldtown, Lansing. So goal was apparent, finding a frame other than a reflected store front mirror. Utilize color, and capture a candid of someone within a frame structure. All images were taken with Nikon Coolpix P7100 in program auto. Open minded for critique that will help me improve my project outcome. 

1. Blue chalk poet





2. Fedora Kool Aid




3. I Ain't Eating There


----------



## Derrel (Feb 11, 2017)

You did well to make these images. The almost hidden writing on the first one is interesting, and adds a lot. I personally like the last one, of the guy walking away with the take-out from the BBQ place. We have very few BBQ type places here, but it is standard for them to "close early" once they run out of product for the day.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 11, 2017)

Derrel said:


> You did well to make these images. The almost hidden writing on the first one is interesting, and adds a lot. I personally like the last one, of the guy walking away with the take-out from the BBQ place. We have very few BBQ type places here, but it is standard for them to "close early" once they run out of product for the day.



Thanks @Derrel , that means a lot coming from you. I don't know, skull and cross bones on a sign for a place of food worries me a little, Lol. hence the reason for the capture.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 11, 2017)

Agreed...the skulls and crossbons seem a bit...sketchy...but still, kind of non-corporate and one-off!

Wish I had some Blackrock BBQ, one of the best in my region. MAN--I could really,really go for some delicious BBQ's pulled pork sammiches today! First blue-sky day we have had in a week today.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 11, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Agreed...the skulls and crossbons seem a bit...sketchy...but still, kind of non-corporate and one-off!
> 
> Wish I had some Blackrock BBQ, one of the best in my region. MAN--I could really,really go for some delicious BBQ's pulled pork sammiches today! First blue-sky day we have had in a week today.



Strangely, there was a plethora of people walking in and out of that place in the few minutes I hung out there, must be dynamite BBQ cause they were rocking it.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 11, 2017)

#2 is my fav per the assignment.  I like BBQ.


----------

